# Domane Fit Question



## BHayden33 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, all.

I'm preparing to buy my first road bike and need some fit advice. I'm leaning toward the Domane. I found a 2013 Domane 5.2 demo at my LBS. I went through a pretty comprehensive fit process prior to even test riding the bike and was fitted to a 60. I rode the bike and didn't feel too stretched out, but then again my frame of reference is limited. I'm 6'1" with a 34" inseam; slightly longer arms and legs (25" thigh, 24" lower leg; 25" arm). I went into this thinking I'd need a 58, so I was surprised to get fitted as. 60. I know what you're thinking - why bring this up if you've had a fairly comprehensive fit from a shop? My question is do Domanes run "small?" Has anyone else experienced the same situation?

On an unrelated note, is $2450 a fair price for a 2013 Domane 5.2 demo that's in like-new condition?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

Domanes have a shorter saddle to handlebar distance than most bikes, so your description of yourself as having longer arms and legs could be a major factor in the fit - as long as you are not looking for a very upright position. Did they give you a chance to ride a 58 as well? Which felt better? If they didn't, you might ask to ride one "just to be sure". 

BTW: that sounds like a pretty good price if the demo model comes with full warranty.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd recommend you fit the 60cm frame. According to the 2014 specs, prooportional to seat tube length, the top tube lengths on Domane's run shorter than average, so the 60cm would fit better.

I can't find the specs for the 2013 models.

For a typical 58cm frame, I expect to see a top tube of 57.5-58cm.

I have no idea whether the price is a good value. To me, anything below MSRP is good!


----------



## BHayden33 (Mar 12, 2014)

From what I could find on the interwebz, the effective top tube on the 2013 is 57.9 cm (which I believe is the actual horizontal measurement, not the length of the tube itself). I rode a 58 cm somewhere else, but it wasn't set up based on a comprehensive fit, like the 60 cm was. For comparison, I looked at the specs on a 58 cm Roubaix - its horizontal top tube length was listed as 58.2. If you're straddling sizes, is it better to go with a slightly larger bike or a slightly smaller one? And the demo comes with a full warranty and all the typical aftercare.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

If it helps any, I am 6' 32" inseam and riding my 2nd 58" Domane. I did an extensive fit process and 58" was the way to go for me. Given your measurements I'd agree 60" way to go.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would guess the saddle position relative to the crank (forward and backward not up and down) along with drop to the bars are most important for fit, the stem is an easy swap to get the right reach. I'm 6'1 with 34" inseam and a 58 fits me well (pro fit done) but a few measurements posted on line certainly don't tell it all, flexibility and leg proportions etc make a big difference in fit.


----------



## hawkeye1824 (Aug 5, 2013)

This may be a controversial statement, but generally speaking I believe that a slightly smaller frame will result in a "twitchier" ride quality. Based on your size (much longer in the trunk than your legs), the 60cm is likely the right choice. As one other poster commented: Does it feel right? That is often the best indicator on what size is right for you!!


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Seat tube angle of 73 degrees is typical. However head tube angle of 72 degrees is slack and combined with a longer than average 22 cm head tube length is going to make the top tube effectively shorter than another bike with a top tube of the same length, head tube height, and 73 degree or greater head tube angle.

If the 60 is fitted with a straight seat post then you might be able to go with a 58 and a set back seat post and/or longer stem. Realize that the head tube height is 2.5 cm shorter on the 58 so all things being equal would require a steeper angle stem which might not be appealing appearance wise. 

Look at the type of seat post on the 60 and the position of the saddles on the rails and how much distance the saddle could be moved forward while still looking good appearance wise and stem angle. You can always go with a shorter stem on the 60.

Good way to check fit.

Cleat placement-Find the second joint on your big toe and place a piece of tape on your foot. Put on your shoe and feel along the shoe and find the tape and make that spot on your shoe. A good rule of thumb is the point you marked should be 9mm in front of the pedal axle.

Seat height-in bare feet with your feet flat on the pedals, adjust seat height so your leg is straight. Once you put on your shoes and cleats your leg should be bent close to a desired angle.

Once the cleat and seat height points are established, with your arms bent at a comfortable angle, balance your self in a stretched out position within your hands just slightly above the bars without touching. Are you hands directly above or behind or in front of the bars? Adjust stem length accordingly. Do you have good balance in that position? Does anything hurt after holding this position for a minute or two? If you are falling downward the bars probably need to be raised. If not falling downward, then lower bars until you feel out of balance and raise them until you feel balanced again.

Once you do all these tests you will be much more self-aware of how the bike is fitting. Look at position of saddle rails on seat post, length and angle of stem, and seat and head tube angles and head tube height and understand how these measurements impact effective length of top tube and height of bars.

I wish I knew all this way back when as it would have saved me a lot of money on fittings. However the money spent on fittings was well worth it as all my body complaints went away and I have enjoyed years of pain free cycling.

Even if we had all your physical measurement and the bike geometry we could not advise you because we do not know how flexible you are or if you have any weak spots on your body. Using the above method overcomes that limitation as you are applying basic principles with your body and how you feel as the variables which only you can input.

Another test is to get into your riding position and use a weight scale to measure the amount of weight on the front and back wheels. 45fr/55r percentages make for good handling.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Saddle setback thoughts - The Paceline Forum

Go to #2 and #6 replies and follow links to read article and watch all videos. Watch where saddle rail is positioned on seat post and length and angle of stem and you should feel more comfortable selecting a comfortable and good looking bike.


----------

